# Topics > Arts >  AIArtists.org, New York, USA

## Airicist

aiartists.org

twitter.com/aiartistsorg

linkedin.com/company/ai-artists-org

Playlist "AIArtists.org"

Co-founder - Marnie Benney

Co-founder - Pete Kistler

Co-founder - Dariusz Gross

----------

